# Workbench Build



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

After a few smaller projects and some general puttering I've finally started in on a real woodworking bench. The more I do this, the more I like working with hand tools and my current bench just wasn't made with the thought of 200 lbs and a hand pane leaning on it. So, a new design was sought. After researching benches and reading most of the online resources I could find (and a review of Lon Schleining's book, which I would definitely recommend) I came to several conclusions.

I wanted a simple bench. There are a lot of beautiful benches out there, but most were beyond my budget, skills or needs at the time.

I wanted an affordable bench. Maple, walnut and other species are beautiful, but again, exceed my budget, skills and needs at the time.

I wanted to learn. I could have picked up a few boards, bolts and brackets and put together a bench in a day. But I wanted to begin to learn some traditional hand-tool joinery. 

I've spent quite a lot of time on building sites growing up as a contractor's son and have put much of that knowledge to use as an adult. But now I was looking build what I wanted, not what I needed at the time. Armed with this basic knowledge, basic shop tools and whatever spare time I could find, I put together a design and have finally made some progress.

Enough of the babbling introduction, on to the build.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

The Design

I've done enough to know that I need a good plan before I start cutting. Without a plan, it's just not going to end well. Even with a plan right now I'm probably only 50% successful.

The basic design that I'm using is similar to the $175 Workbench by Chris Schwarz, with some adaptations to meet a specific need or two. But more on those later.

Height is going to be 32-33" with a 30" x 72" top. These dimensions are based on research as well as knowing what works for me based on experience. YMMV.

Materials

The plan for the bench is to build completely from framing lumber picked at at Lowes or Home Depot. So far I've purchased 3 8' 2x10's which will be enough for the entire frame of the bench at a cost of $28.

The Build


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

*Count me in!*

I think that bench design looks very interesting and I've recommended it here on the forum a couple of times so I'm looking forward to seeing how it comes out. :smile:


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, in that case the first difference to note is that I am NOT Chris Schwarz. And when I said I was hoping for this to be a learning experience I didn't know how much learning I was going to be doing. On the plus side my mortise and tenon technique is improving with each one and while they are not pretty yet, there is a noticeable difference between the first one and the last one.

But on the bench I already have a question which, since this build thread won't being showing off work of the caliber that many members here do, is kind of the point I guess.

The bench I'm putting together has full feet on the legs, which is different than the design of the $175 bench. I'm doing this because I will probably be moving the bench slightly from time to time and I think this setup will ease sliding this beast around a bit.

The question is, the legs are through mortised into the feet but what is the best way to firm up that connection? Drawbore with pegs? Bolts? Something else?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Either would be effective. If for some reason you want to design it to be broken down to that extent use bolts. Otherwise I would take the opportunity to try drawboring.


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

This thread has my interest. Ummmmm build faster! :laughing:


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

extended drawbore with a wedge key is nice if you ever need to break it down


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

dwendt1978 said:


> This thread has my interest. Ummmmm build faster! :laughing:


Yeah, tell that to the stomach virus tearing through the house at the moment.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

lawrence said:


> extended drawbore with a wedge key is nice if you ever need to break it down


Can't quite picture what that would look like. Can you give me a description or picture?

And either way, would oak dowels make suitable pegs?


----------



## wangjue (Sep 7, 2010)

Would the framing lumber firm enough to be the bench top?


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

oak would be fine for pegs
extended draw bore is just to make the tapered peg stick out enough on the small end to get a wedge pin in, also gives you something to tap to remove it. I have found that without a step bit it is easier to make a square or rectangle tapered slot with a chisel and a coping saw. drill a hole all the way through the mortise and use the chisel and saw to cut it into a rough pyramid shaped hole....put the tenon in and mark it, take it out remark a bit higher on the tenon(however much you want the "draw" to be) make sure you have the cheek cut back a bit to absorb the draw and pound your stake in....I like them to be a little proud and have cut them with the chisel to add a jewel effect. little cooler than a regular round one


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

JQMack said:


> Yeah, tell that to the stomach virus tearing through the house at the moment.


Hope everyone is feeling OK and on the mend.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks. There are four of us here and we all got hit pretty hard, on the mend now though.

Hoping to get some shop time this evening to tighten up the joints of the frame in the first picture.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Finally got some shop time last night and tonight. Nothing new or exciting, just cutting the mortise and tenons for the second leg frame.

Planning on picking up dowels and having everything pegged together by the weekend.

Should pegged joints be glued as well?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

No new updated pics?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

JQMack said:


> Should pegged joints be glued as well?


What does The Oracle of Christopher Schwartz say? :smile:


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Got some more progress tonight. I have the first leg frame dry fit and have a good start on the second. Should have them completed in the next couple of days. The leg frames will be pegged and glued, the top brace on in the picture is a little proud on top but that will be planed down before the top goes on.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Looking good. I'd go with glue too.


----------



## HugeCow inc. (Jun 12, 2010)

building it entirely out of framing lumber, i like that, thats the same way i build all my stuff too


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Progress is slow, but at least my mortising is improving.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

More progress, got all the mortises and tenons cut for the stretchers to put the base of the bench together.

Still have to do some adjustments to get the joints tight, but it's sturdy without bolts, pegs or glue. Actually very surprised at hos sturdy this design is, even without the connections completed. Think I'm definitely going to be happy with my $48 bench.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## MaxPower (Dec 19, 2011)

That's a nice looking bench in the works. I'm working on a very similar one right now. Keep up the good work and count me in as a interested follower of this thread. 

I'm making regular updates of my bench build on my blog if you want to check it out. http://birdsandboards.blogspot.com/


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice work. That bench is going to be rock solid and plenty stable.

Thanks for the thread.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That look nice and solid. Are those 4x4s you used for the legs and "feet"?


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Shop Dad said:


> That look nice and solid. Are those 4x4s you used for the legs and "feet"?


Thanks and no they're not 4x4's. The entire lumber purchase so far consists of 3 10' 2X10s. Two of them were ripped down to three inch sections and laminated together for the legs and feet. Scraps from those were used for the side braces. The third 2x was cut in half for the front and back braces.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Slowly but surely making progress. Have all the sides pegged together, and started working on connecting them I'm using 6 x 1/2" hex bolts to pull the sides together, but not too happy with how it's coming out. Definitely need some practice.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Finally got the base completed. It looks just like the previous pictures, but my 200 pounds perched on the stretchers doesn't create any flex at all. I'm really surprised with how well this is coming together, and at how much I'm learning such as the improvement in my chisel work. The first and last cuts for the nuts holding everything together:


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Most surprising of all I think is that the base is actually square. Now just have to smooth it. Then cut up some perfectly good lumber just to glue it back together into a top.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Coming along nicely. Shavings look good too!


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks. Never done much witha handplane before, it really is fun.

Now, if I could only figure out how I somehow made one of the legs 1/2" taller than the others. :huh:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

JQMack said:


> Thanks. Never done much witha handplane before, it really is fun.
> 
> Now, if I could only figure out how I somehow made one of the legs 1/2" taller than the others. :huh:


Doh! You measured that leg once? Are the stringers ok? Can you redo the top joint?


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

jest use yer board stretcher on the other three, it'll work out :thumbsup:


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

dat said:


> jest use yer board stretcher on the other three, it'll work out :thumbsup:


Man, if I had one of those I would have plain worn it out by now!

Actually it's not as bad as it sounds. All the stringers and braces are correct, all I have to do is take a little off the top of one leg. Just glad I figured it out before I started putting the top on.


----------



## MaxPower (Dec 19, 2011)

Those kind of things happen. Just be slow and deliberate with each step and you should catch any mistakes before you get in too deep. I always use that as an excuse if I'm running behind schedule... "I had to do some double checking on some parts to make sure everything is perfect for you dear" THis works on my wife who doesn't pay very well. If I had paying customers I might need to do things a little differently. 

I'm happy you are enjoying your hand plane. I'm only a few months into using them and I can't remember life before. Well I guess I can but I'd rather not! Get a few styles and sizes, learn to sharpen them and practice, practice, practice. I presume you're putting a vice and dogholes on the bench to aid in efficient hand tool use. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

That bench looks rock solid. A suggestion once you get to the finishing touches portion. Install a couple of power strips on the inside of the legs just below the underside of the work surface. Saves having to run extension cords.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

The bench is looking great so far. That's cool how the bolts are run through. It will serve you well for a long time. I'm anxious to see it completed.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Looking Good !!*

Bench is looking good.
It looks sturdy.
What was in the pic you are going to use for the top?


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

The photo shows two 12' 2 x 12's, cut down to 6' lengths. They'll be ripped and put back together into a 2" thick butcher block for the top.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*It will work.*



JQMack said:


> The photo shows two 12' 2 x 12's, cut down to 6' lengths. They'll be ripped and put back together into a 2" thick butcher block for the top.


Nice.
I am comtemplating doing something similar with 2x4's. Maybe 2x6's if I can get straight ones for my new lathe bench top.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm a fan!:thumbsup:


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Texas Sawduster said:


> Nice.
> I am comtemplating doing something similar with 2x4's. Maybe 2x6's if I can get straight ones for my new lathe bench top.


I would suggest, based on my experience and the resources I used to deisgn this bench, that you use bigger lumber and rip it down to the size you want. It's much easier to find straight 2x10's and 2x12's, which make up all of this bench so far, than it is to find 2x4 or 2x6s. In addition, the bigger lumber can be squared wip a couple of rip cuts with very little waste.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Finally getting some wood ripped for the top. It's not going to be as impressive as some of the Maple behemoths I've seen, but it'll work.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

JQMack said:


> I would suggest, based on my experience and the resources I used to deisgn this bench, that you use bigger lumber and rip it down to the size you want. It's much easier to find straight 2x10's and 2x12's, which make up all of this bench so far, than it is to find 2x4 or 2x6s. In addition, the bigger lumber can be squared wip a couple of rip cuts with very little waste.


I agree, while I was off wandering around Bandera, Texas this last week, I was considering this. I believe that I will go for the larger lumber and square it up.

Found a couple of old hand planes that will not take much to get tuned up and working. :thumbsup:


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

JQMack said:


> Finally getting some wood ripped for the top. It's not going to be as impressive as some of the Maple behemoths I've seen, but it'll work.


 
Glad to see an updated! I was curious how this was coming along. I am planning a somewhat smaller work bech/outfeed table and I may use some of the layout and joinery that you've used. I am anxious to see how the top turns out!


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

SOOOOO hoping to get the top on this weekend. Noy sure if I'll complete it with so many pieces (20) to glue back together.

And then the questions about flattening and leveling a top by hand start. But can't wait to put my refurbished No. 7 to use.


----------



## ftk (May 9, 2012)

How is that top coming along?


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

I'll have to get pictures up tonight if I get a chance. Coming together nicely. All in one piece just needs to be planed and flattened.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Top needs a little flattening and to be joined to the base, but looking good so far (yes I see all the knots too, this is actually the bottom of the finished top, I was smoothing the ends for mounting on the base. The other side is much clearer)...


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

*Phase II begins....*

Decided to finally go a little further on the bench. With an impending, spouse ordered loft bedroom set project up next, I decided a tail vise was needed. So the $50 workbench is getting a $10 upgrade.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That's a nice sturdy work bench. I look forward to seeing how you trick it out!


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Got the supports for the vise installed finally.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

That is a solid-rock built.
Looking forward for the completed project.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks but I wouldn't hold your breath, it's been six months so far. And I think there are enough ideas floating in my head that this may never be "completed".

Once I finish this vice it's probably on to a usable project - loft bed for my son.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

Creative juices just keep on flowing. Oh well, whatever the outcome, post it anyway. We’ve waited long enough. *wink*


----------



## aaroncr (Dec 30, 2011)

Count me in as a looker,............:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

coming along very nicely. Great work. :thumbsup: This is gonna be sweet when it's done.


----------



## Sbrooks (Jan 15, 2012)

JQMack said:


> Decided to finally go a little further on the bench. With an impending, spouse ordered loft bedroom set project up next, I decided a tail vise was needed. So the $50 workbench is getting a $10 upgrade.



What a great way to use a clamp . Thanks for sharing. Just made my nite in the shop that much easier


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Just a couple of photos of the completed vise prepping rough cut cherry for the current project.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Looking good! Nice to see you squaring that board up with hand tools. :thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Doing a little shop reorganization today*

I had moved my laminated Maple workbench out of the corner where it was gathering dust, screws and misc stuff where I can actually use it. :blink: It is sitting on the legal size file cabinets I mentioned above. It needs a frame or to be screwed up from the bottom to keep it in place. :yes:


----------



## Sbrooks (Jan 15, 2012)

Here my work bench was my first build with drawers and clamp storage at the table being a one man shop I wanted ever thing I might need right there .anyone have any idea on how I could dress up the clamp storage side ?


----------

